# freedom hawk



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

wonderin if any one has seen the freedom hawk 12 foot for sale and if for a good price i now cableas has it for about a grand but who knows about shipping , been saveing for 2 years and ready for one i got a little 8 footer ready to step up and hit bigger water


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Greentop just outside of Richmond has them. Be careful at that store... it is easy for your wallet to get lighter and fast! I just keep saying damn those lures look good too.... I like them better than BP as they are a local type business & the employees know their stuff and are cool.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*JMHO Stay away from that boat*

Way to many moving metal pieces on that rig.. Too mutch to go wrong... Have seen them at the Henrys Show, and gave it a good going over.. Was not impressed with how it was put together. Too much to go wrong......

JAM


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks i check in to it a little more may go with some thing else. Just want something to stand up and fish, dont really want to buy outriggers.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Standing up to fish is overrated. Sure, if you're constantly fishing on 12" deep flats and need to constantly make sight casts, that might be necessary. However, for 90% of the other fishing it's not really needed. The trade-offs you'll have to make to get a stable enough platform is that it'll be a wide, slow boat, and you'll be hurting every time you need to go any distance.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

AtlantaKing

He's got it, and I agree, standing is way over-rated. There are ways to get the Sun in different angles between you and the water, that will allow you to see fish. If ya got the right glasses. Never have seen much of an advantage, guess it "LOOKS COOL" I still catch without standing.. More about reading the water and the structure, I believe.. 

JAM


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

i kinda wanted one to stand on i fish freshwater to for bass and other fish in shallow water like trout and carp a lot of times i run right over top and scare em. Im not to worried about width, i fish off an 8 foot stubby yak i gotta work my butt off to keep it straight in wind. plus it would be cool at the lake i fish in WVA, they couldnt believe there were holes in the boat and it still floats, love to see what happens if i stand up and fish they would be be like... i dont know what they would think


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

As stated earlier - Green Top Sporting Goods just south of Ashland on Rt. 1 has the Freedom Hawk 12 on sale right now for $599!! As far as the comments on standing go, the need to stand is relative to the body of water you fish, the targeted species and your overall ability to actually stand in your respective kayak. So to say that standing is not necessary is not applicable to everyone. For the person stalking reds on the flats where you need to make casts greater than 30 feet to avoid spooking the fish, standing is paramount. For the person stalking smallmouth bass on a river or creek that is relatively clear, it is paramount. For the person trolling deep cranks, working deep structure or fishing in muddy or stained waters, standing may not be as critical. I personally do both. In fact, sometimes the act of standing and fishing is not for the purpose of sight casting. Many times, it is simply to stretch the legs to avoid beaching the kayak and putting a delay or stop to my fishing.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I'm With ya to each his own...*

The ability to read flats structure can be done seated, I mainly fish the flats, and on sunny days you can see the holes and points from far far away. I spot Cobia, Reds, Trout, all from the seated position. 

Angle of the Sun into the water with proper positioning and proper polarized lens, you can see everything that swims... Where I go I am alone, so any sound what so ever is a fish jumping.. Everyone that I have seen standing ends up goin swimming, no matter what platform they are on...I'll stop on an Island and Stretch and take a dip, on my own free will not at a random place and time. 

Its cool some folks love to stand and fish on their yaks, I just have found over the last 9 years, that I don't need to, to catch fish, to each his own. 

Reading the water and knowing the bottom structure, I believe will catch you more Fish..JMHO

JAM


----------

